
David Goodall, 104, Scientist Who Fought to Die on His Terms, Ends His Life - okket
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/05/10/world/europe/david-goodall-australia-scientist-dead.html
======
haser_au
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17038710](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17038710)

